# Twin-linked Bolter



## mr_fallout (Apr 11, 2011)

For curiosity's sake and the fact that I can't find them any where else what are the rules for twin-linked bolters?


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

It fires exactly as a normal boltgun, but can re roll misses.


----------



## mr_fallout (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, it donned on me to check the rule book after I put this up.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The correct word is dawned, and yes, it's best to check the big rule-book first. Twin-linked isn't a type of weapon, but a quality of a weapon which allows you to reroll misses.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Only CSM have twinlinked bolters, as far as I recall, in place of the storm bolter.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Only CSM have twinlinked bolters, as far as I recall, in place of the storm bolter.


I thought SM bikes had twin linked bolters...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I thought SM bikes had twin linked bolters...


They do, and Hurricane Bolters are Twin-Linked Bolters of course.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

They are called Combi-Bolters from the old time.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Luisjoey said:


> They are called Combi-Bolters from the old time.


No, Combi-Bolters are a combination of a bolter and something else usable only one time during the game.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

No no 

I know there are combi-melta and combi-plasma that is a one shoot weapon

but when a chaos player come with a combi-bolter, i though "what you shoot the bolter once?" he show me that is a twinlinked bolter, the ancestor of the storm bolters from the heresy era (that´s why chaos use them)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, though I don't think they use that wording anymore. The newest Codex lists them as Twin-linked I believe.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

It never really mattered, the old codex had a wargear entry for "Combi-Bolter" that specifically said it is a twin-linked Bolter to differentiate it from other "Combi-" type weapons.


----------

